# Subaru on ice



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

I guess the ice wasn't thick enough ! [smiley=oops.gif]

That's one less STI to worry about :twisted:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

seems like the ice wasn't as thick as the driver...

also, you were missing a bracket off the last pic...


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

> also, you were missing a bracket off the last pic...


Thx, now fixed


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Cool :roll:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

What were they doing driving on ice???


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

L8_0RGY said:


> What were they doing driving on ice???


Probably hadn't paid road tax


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Any one else up for doing it properly with Audi in Finland?

http://www.audi.co.uk/events/drivingexp ... andexp.jsp


----------

